

Bing sees things differently - koops
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/3585051300_d23a37a32e_o.png

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I saw this 8 hours ago via this link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=635819>

It took me ages to see what the point was, but when I did I was unsurprised.
Perhaps that's a comment on my expectations and world-view, rather than on the
actual content.

I wonder how they get these different results. Do they deliberately massage
the results? Do they hand pick the searching? Or is it something else.

Answers on a postcard ... (now _there's_ a web-app waiting to happen)

